# Please say a prayer for my Brother -In- Law



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Please keep my husband, his sister and her husband in your prayers. My brother-in-law was diagnosed a couple of years ago with Hepatitis C that he contracted from a tattoo some years ago. He has been in the hospital for the last month and last week had to have his left leg amputated due to a staph infection. He was in a coma for a while.. and then he got better.. much better.. in fact the doctor said that he would be able to come home in about 2 weeks. Then Friday, his kidneys started shutting down and they put him on dialysis .. the first treatment was for 3 hours.. the next one was for 24 hours... then the doctor said last night that the dialysis was not working and that his body is not putting out anything.... they basically said to just let him go home and to have hospice come in.. and that was if he even made it through the ride home in the ambulance.

He did make it home ok.. but his blood pressure as of 45 minutes ago was 73/35... the doctor doesn't think that he'll make it through the night, much less the week. My husband's sister is really not being able to handle this and thinks that now that he is home that he will get better. She refuses to tell him that she's ready for him to 'go' when he is ready. And we all think that he's waiting to leave this earth until he knows that she will be alright. This is so sad.. and is just breaking my heart for her and my husband. My husband is an only boy with 4 sisters... and Rick has been like a brother to him for 25 years.

There is never anything that someone can say that will help ease the pain.. Lord knows I wish that I could take this away from all of them.

Please just keep my sister-in-law, Linda and her husband Rick in your prayers and their children as well as my husband Charles.


Thank you so much,

Talli


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-I'm so sorry-your family is in my prayers! rayer: That is so scary! :bysmilie:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

So sorry. Will say a prayer rayer: for your family during this very difficult time. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for what your family is dealing with. I hope he doesn't suffer. Positive thoughts to your husband, Linda and Rick during this difficult time. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*I'm so sorry to hear this.

Sending prayers and hugs to all your family.


[attachment=42789ost_892...49018425.jpg]

Hugs and missing tail wags


Dede and (waiting Katie) from under down under and precious memories of the little sausage



*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I am so sorry :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug: I will keep them in my prayers for sure :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I certainly will keep you, Charles, Linda and Rick in my prayers. What sad, sad news.

Thank you Talli for sharing their names with us. I feel that helps in praying.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a terribly sad situation! I certainly will keep them all in my prayers.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. How sad. 
You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I will be keeping Rick, Linda, Charles and you in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Oct 26 2008, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658349


> Please keep my husband, his sister and her husband in your prayers. My brother-in-law was diagnosed a couple of years ago with Hepatitis C that he contracted from a tattoo some years ago. He has been in the hospital for the last month and last week had to have his left leg amputated due to a staph infection. He was in a coma for a while.. and then he got better.. much better.. in fact the doctor said that he would be able to come home in about 2 weeks. Then Friday, his kidneys started shutting down and they put him on dialysis .. the first treatment was for 3 hours.. the next one was for 24 hours... then the doctor said last night that the dialysis was not working and that his body is not putting out anything.... they basically said to just let him go home and to have hospice come in.. and that was if he even made it through the ride home in the ambulance.
> 
> He did make it home ok.. but his blood pressure as of 45 minutes ago was 73/35... the doctor doesn't think that he'll make it through the night, much less the week. My husband's sister is really not being able to handle this and thinks that now that he is home that he will get better. She refuses to tell him that she's ready for him to 'go' when he is ready. And we all think that he's waiting to leave this earth until he knows that she will be alright. This is so sad.. and is just breaking my heart for her and my husband. My husband is an only boy with 4 sisters... and Rick has been like a brother to him for 25 years.
> 
> ...


Hi sweet Talli, I will keep all of you in my prayers. Hospice, are absolute angels on earth, and they will help your sister-in-law, through all of this. Sometimes our hearts and minds can help us out, during these most difficult times. They put us in whatever is the best place to handle all of this, and that is where your sister-in-law is.

May a loving peace lay over all of you.

In my heart and prayers,
Christine


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

So sorry this is happening, you all are in my prayers and warm thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear about your brother in law. Yes, I will say prayers for your husband's family and for you too. I can tell that you are suffering also. God Bless You and your husband's family. :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Much peace of mind and heart to everyone who loves Rick.... ((hugs))


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

THIS IS FOR YOU. :grouphug: JO


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Your family is in my prayers. I hope he does not suffer long.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

No news just yet.. .we kept waiting for the phone to ring in the middle of the night. I don't think my husband slept at all, bless his heart. We're going over there this morning to see him. Thank you all so much for the sweet and kind words but especially the prayers. He's been through so much... we just want his suffering and pain to be over with and that my sister-in-law can start healing... I guess even though you've known this was going to happen.. nothing will fully prepare you for the inevitable... seems almost crueler than something happening to a loved one and suddenly lose them.. or either they are equal in pain loss but just on different scales.

My other sister-in-law, Debbie, my husband's sister was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer.... and has been going through chemo and radiation for 3 months..... she and I are so very close.. she's my golfing buddy.... to know that we will have to go through this with her will just literally kill me... it's so hard to fathom. Please keep her and her husband Eddie in your prayers as well... 


It seems like Satan is just really packing our family a punch... I mean.. It was just Easter morning when my step daughters mother died in her sleep at 45.

I appreciate ALL of you!

Talli


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Prayers, love and guidance to help you all through this most trying time. Heartfelt sadness at this most serious and sad situation.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh no..This is just awful. You have had your share to deal with. :grouphug: This post makes me so sad.  I really hope that your SIL's are both ok through all of this and your whole family is in my thoughts for sure.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

rayer: :grouphug: 
I pray that your family will find the strength they need during this difficult time.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Talli, my heart just breaks for you and your family. I am so very sorry you are all going through this terrible time. Please know that my prayers are with all of you. May the God of all comfort be with each one of you and fill you with His love and peace.

God bless you all. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is so scary.  I will keep him and your family in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am very sorry... i will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers.

Debbie


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

UPDATE:

Bless his heart.. he's still hanging in there... but his respiration is 5 breaths per minute... he's out of it... but probably because of the morphine.. my sister-in-law is trying to be brave... thank you for continuing your prayers.

xox
Talli


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry, death is so final, I prayed for your bil just a moment ago. I pray he goes quietly. Bless his soul Lord.


Heavenly Father I lift this family to you, they have been through so much this last year, Lord you promise not to give more then we can take, I ask that you would bring a calmness and your gentle hand of mercy over them. I know death is part of living and you have tears when each of us die. Lord comfort the grieving hearts. I thank you Lord for this family and the love they share with one another. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope God can send you and your family some comfort in this hour of need. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Oct 27 2008, 12:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658852


> I'm so sorry, death is so final, I prayed for your bil just a moment ago. I pray he goes quietly. Bless his soul Lord.
> 
> 
> Heavenly Father I lift this family to you, they have been through so much this last year, Lord you promise not to give more then we can take, I ask that you would bring a calmness and your gentle hand of mercy over them. I know death is part of living and you have tears when each of us die. Lord comfort the grieving hearts. I thank you Lord for this family and the love they share with one another. In Jesus name I pray. Amen[/B]


 :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I said a prayer for you and your family, Talli. I hope your sister in law says good-bye, and sends her husband with lots of love to heaven. I bet he can still hear her if she talks to him. I'm so sorry.
xoxo


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: So sad. 







Joy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry this is happening. I am praying for everyone involved. Your family has really been burdened of late with illness and I am lifting you all up for health and healing - physically and emotionally.

Linda


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: Prayers are being sent your way. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: for your family.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers go to you and your entire family at this very saddening time :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

